
Ask HN: What decentralised web projects have the most potential? - questionasked
I&#x27;m very interested in this idea of decentralising the web, but there seems to be so many separate projects to do this - IPFS [1], Dat [2] and Solid [3] to name a few. Which of the existing projects (if any) to do you think has the potential to gain mainsteam usage?<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ipfs.io&#x2F;<p>[2]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dat.foundation&#x2F;<p>[3]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;solid.inrupt.com&#x2F;
======
gitgud
All of these projects have potential, but we simply don't need them yet... so
unfortunately it looks like none of these will gather mainstream usage...

------
raptorraver
Blockstack is a project with nice goal (everyone should have possibility to
own their data) with thought out developer experience. I haven't built
anything production ready with their stack but it was easy to get started with
one toyproject I then abandoned because of lack of time.

[https://blockstack.org/](https://blockstack.org/)

------
leshokunin
I've been working on a blogging platform called Permaweb.io (not live yet),
built on top of IPFS. We're using Textile.io as a way to wrap IPFS, we really
like it. It allows us to update things in threads, and have roles and
permissions.

